# Codesys Programm Beispiele



## Berni67 (14 November 2016)

Blutiger Anfänger benötigt Hilfe für ein Einfaches Codesys FUB Programm.

 0750-880 Controller /07500430 8DI / 0750-1500 16 Do hab ich zur Verfügung.

 Es sollen 4 Relais per Web Visu  eingeschaltet oder Ausgeschaltet werden und das gleiche per 2 Taster vor Ort möglich sein.

 Kann mir da jemand ein Beispiel schicken????

 Vielen Dank 
 Lg. Bernd


----------



## Morymmus (14 November 2016)

Hallo,

Dein Anfrage klingt ein bisschen nach Hausaufgabe...
Im Allgemeinen bekommst Du detailliertere Antworten, wenn Du konkrete Fragen stellst - die wenigsten von uns werden Dir einfach so ein fertiges Projekt schicken!

So, nun aber etwas konstruktiver:
- Was hast Du für Vorerfahrungen, das Du Dich ausgerechnet für die von Dir gewählte Hardware entschieden hast?
- Was hast Du für Vorerfahrungen, das Du Dich ausgerechnet für die von Dir gewählte Programmiersprache entschieden hast?
- Wenn es Dir um einen Ansatz geht, denk Dir die Netzwerke von rechts nach links aufgebaut - d.h. Du definierst den Ausgang und baust dann links davon Stück für Stück die nötigen Bedingungen an.


----------



## PN/DP (14 November 2016)

Gehirn einschalten und Lösung überlegen:
Du willst Taster verwenden --> der SPS-Ausgang zum Relais muß also so bleiben wie er ist (sich den Zustand merken), auch wenn keine Taste gedrückt ist --> das kann man mit einem SR-Flipflop oder einer Selbsthaltung (Ausgang mit sich selbst verknüpft) machen.
Du hast 2 Bedienstellen, die das gleiche tun sollen --> also am einfachsten eine Oder-Schaltung (FUP: OR)

In Worten formuliert:
- Einschalten: Visu_Button_Ein oder Vorort_Taster_Ein --> Ausgang setzen
- Ausschalten: Visu_Button_Aus oder Vorort_Taster_Aus --> Ausgang rücksetzen

Das jetzt in FUP malen (SR + 2x OR)
Das Ganze dann 4x

Zusatz-Tip:
Damit die Web-Visu einfacher zu realisieren wird --> am Ende des Programms die Bits von den Visu-Buttons rücksetzen, dann braucht die Visu die Bits nur setzen bei Bedienung.

Harald


----------

